# Worried about Rabies vaccination



## wolfy dog

It is time for the first Rabies vaccination. What are the homeopathic preparations I can/should do?
Please let me know the names of herbal supplements, dosages, times a day and for how long before or after the vaccination. 
I am worried about it due to bad experiences with my old dog, had that posted in another thread.
My vet has the mercury free vaccine, thank goodness.


----------



## llombardo

Maybe consider a 3 year so you don't have to worry for the next couple years?? It has only a small amount more in it then the one year per my vet.


----------



## Jax08

Original Thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/holistic-homeopathic-practices/188577-rabies-vaccination.html

Your answers were in your original thread. Read Carmspack and send a message to MomTo2GSD's



Jax08 said:


> Send a PM to MomTo2GSDs.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/60386-momto2gsds.html


----------



## wolfy dog

Jax08 said:


> Original Thread
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/holistic-homeopathic-practices/188577-rabies-vaccination.html
> 
> Your answers were in your original thread. Read Carmspack and send a message to MomTo2GSD's


Part were in the original thread. Somehow the PM to Momto2GSAD's didn't work.
I need to know the dosages / strengths of the Thuja and Llysine(?). I am sorry if it was overlooked.


----------



## GatorBytes

wolfy dog said:


> Part were in the original thread. Somehow the PM to Momto2GSAD's didn't work.
> I need to know the dosages / strengths of the Thuja and Llysine(?). I am sorry if it was overlooked.


Thuja is indicated for the other vax's...lyssine for rabies, but not necessarily the only remedy available but will not hurt.

Many links, w/ sub links to go to were provided

I know you're stressed...delay as long as you can...tell vet he's sick and cannot take at this time...no law says you have to take dog to vet for diarrhea...support immune system prior and after...I found a dosing link as w/all the other links everything tells you what you should do, but not how. Keep in mind w/homeopathy there is no real specific...you can't go wrong if you use one pellet or 5. Research signs of reaction so you are prepared "in Case"...\one link suggested goin early in week (to offset ER costs on a weekend), early in the day, and to stay an hour or so after vax....bbring a book w/you  support good health thereafter, antioxidants, Vit. C. certain amino acids, bind and remove heavy metals...it's good the Vet "says" doesn't contain mercury, but doesn't say mercury, it's called Thimerosal...ask to see the product label ingredients, as well, the lot # and manufacturer...write it down in case of reaction...then you're vet will know your no shlep either!

Also, there is no diff. between a 1 yr. and 3 yr. dose except maybe more adjuvant...the same amount of antibody is administered to a chihauha as is a great dane. the only diff. is the labelling....once the immune system takes a footprint of an antibody, then it doesn't mean more will make it last longer or be stronger

Homeopathy for Health


----------



## msvette2u

There is no difference between 1-3yr. vaccines.

The 1st year they get a vaccine - at 4mos. - it is a "1yr." meaning they need to boost it in another year. 
After that it's good for 3yrs.
The same vaccine is used.

It's the dog's immunity which changes, not the vaccine.

Gosh I'm amazed at the widely held yet erroneous belief that there is a difference between vaccines! Wonder if vets can charge more by being deceptive...???

Community Practice Vaccination Protocols from the College of Veterinary Medicine 

The site above explains how rabies is given - notice it doesn't say "use the 3yr. vs. 1yr. vaccine!"


----------



## Jax08

wolfy dog said:


> Part were in the original thread. Somehow the PM to Momto2GSAD's didn't work.
> I need to know the dosages / strengths of the Thuja and Llysine(?). I am sorry if it was overlooked.



I sent her a PM to answer this thread.


----------



## wolfy dog

Jax08 said:


> I sent her a PM to answer this thread.


I didn't see your message. I have only one: the welcoming to the forum message.

Yes, I am stressed about this whole thing because last year I had to put down a formerly very sweet dog (GSD X Lab X Rott X Pit) whose hero I was for 8 years. He was born in my hands and died in my hands. He trusted me completely and went beyond his own judgment if I told him it was OK and he could do it. He developed rabies symptoms like I said before from all these ^%$*#^'n shots. He had become very dangerous, even to me. It feels like I poisoned him, while I was the one he trusted for 200%.
That might be the reason I have overlooked some of the info you guys have sent me so graciously. Sorry.

I do think he needs to get his Rabies shot as we have rabid bats in our area. He himself also needs to be protected. The problem is once you have given him the first one, you are on the radar of AC as the vets send their records to AC.


----------



## msvette2u

Vets don't send their records to animal control...why do you think that??

The only time a dog would be on a/c "radar" is if there's a bite. 
And often, for licensing with municipalities, you need a current rabies cert.


----------



## wolfy dog

msvette2u said:


> Vets don't send their records to animal control...why do you think that??
> 
> The only time a dog would be on a/c "radar" is if there's a bite.
> And often, for licensing with municipalities, you need a current rabies cert.


Our vet does. I am a trainer and cannot afford any "grey" practices,
like vaccinating him in another state and not licensing him.


----------



## msvette2u

I can't understand why a veterinarian would send all their records to a/c...and what a/c has room in all their stuff for rabies records! As an ACO in WA, I can tell you that vets up here do no such thing. 
It would make no sense for them to, really. Are you sure of this?


----------



## Jax08

wolfy dog said:


> I didn't see your message. I have only one: the welcoming to the forum message.


I sent MomTo2GSD's a PM, not you.  Hoping she sees it and answers your thread. She gave me wonderful information on rabies homeopathic support.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

wolfy dog said:


> It is time for the first Rabies vaccination. What are the homeopathic preparations I can/should do?
> Please let me know the names of herbal supplements, dosages, times a day and for how long before or after the vaccination.
> I am worried about it due to bad experiences with my old dog, had that posted in another thread.
> My vet has the mercury free vaccine, thank goodness.


 Hi Wolfy!
I sympathize with you as vaccinations ruined my first GSD’s heath. 
Since your pup has probably already had previous inoculations to this up-coming Rabies, you may want to detox him first to try and rid his body of the toxins already present before more are introduced.
This is what I would personally do prior to the rabies, then off for one week before the rabies:
First week: 1 dose of 30c Thuja daily
Second week: 1 dose of 30c Sulphur daily
(*BTW:* For all other vaccinations, you would give one dose Thuja immediately after the vaccination & one dose Sulphur that evening. This would continue for one week.) 
*When it is time for the rabies* (put this off as long as possible) these are the dosages:
Give 1 dose of 30c Thuja immediately following the injection.
One half-hour later, give 1 dose of Lyssin.
For 7 days following the rabies vaccination:
One dose Thuja in the morning
One dose Lyssin in the evening.
You can purchase these in liquid form, which is MUCH easier, from www.naturalrearing.com or 541-899-2080, who I have know and trusted for about 17 years. One dose is 2 pulls/draws from the liquid bottle from Natural Rearing. Dosages would be different from another source. You will only need a 1 ounce bottle of the Lyssin, but you’ll want to get a 2 or 4 ounce bottle of Thuja as you will use more of it and a 2 ounce bottle of Sulphur. Homeopathic remedies are given in a “clean mouth” which means no food or water 30 minutes before or after being administered. Also, the bottle should be “pulsed” or shaken vigorously for a few seconds to activate. Then, an easy way to give it is while your dog is resting or sleeping. Just raise his lip and gently drizzle on to his gums. This is how it is absorbed into the system.
I will PM you with a list of holistic vet members in Oregon as it is too long for a post.
Hope this relives your mind a bit. 
Wasn't sure which page to put this on so I put it on both.


----------



## wolfy dog

MANY ThANKS!!!!  The only reason to vaccinate him for R. would be to protect him from rabid wild animals that are around sometimes and he is a determined hunter. I will double check about that reporting to AC.


----------



## gagsd

msvette2u said:


> Vets don't send their records to animal control...why do you think that??
> 
> The only time a dog would be on a/c "radar" is if there's a bite.
> And often, for licensing with municipalities, you need a current rabies cert.


Special Enforcement (animal control) officers go by each vet clinic in the county monthly and pick up copies of rabies and city permits.
I am not aware of them doing anything with those, but maybe.

Across the river, city officials do go door to door checking rabies vaccinations.


----------

